# Ford Triton enging blowing plugs



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone else have trouble with a triton engine blowing plugs out? I have had three shoot out in the past 2 years. Today it happened to the #3 cylinder, its second time. Can you put a heli coil back into a cylinder that has already had one put in?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, but if you get any metal shavings in that cylinder if it has to be cleaned up before it goes in...


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Well as long as it can be done....I aint doing the work. I am sick of fixing this problem.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Buy a Chevrolet, problem cured, wasnt that simple !!! LOL


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Cant believe that I hadn't thought of that before!!!

If it were only that easy....It is hard to get rid of a paid for truck.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Did this happen one one of your stock/factory plug?
I can only see this happening if someone cross threaded a plug when installing one. Thats one problem with aluminum heads. 

I have a 02 and the last two years started having problems with my coil packs going bad. The first time I took it to ford and got hammered for almost 3 bills.

Now I carry a code reader and can change my plugs right around a hour.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh yea Fordf150.net might be able to help you out also.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I changed my plugs myself at 190,000k.(So I know they weren't cross threaded) first plug got shot out at about 200,000. I took it to the guy who works on my vehicles and he said that triton engine is very bad about that. Then id did it again at about 210,000, different cylinder. I have since moved and took it to a new mechanic, i walked in the shop and told the guy what happend and in unison, the guys three mechanics, said FORD TRITON, RIGHT? so apparently this is a very common issue with the triton/alum heads.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

davidluster said:


> I changed my plugs myself at 190,000k.(So I know they weren't cross threaded) first plug got shot out at about 200,000. I took it to the guy who works on my vehicles and he said that triton engine is very bad about that. Then id did it again at about 210,000, different cylinder. I have since moved and took it to a new mechanic, i walked in the shop and told the guy what happend and in unison, the guys three mechanics, said FORD TRITON, RIGHT? so apparently this is a very common issue with the triton/alum heads.


Had your plugs been changed before 190K? Who did it before? Never happend before 190K? Sounds like you got alot of miles out of a gas engine and your thinking Chevy ? pfffft


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

i bought the truck with 135k. Ford place had done the work for prior owner who babied the truck. dont think it did it before I bought it, unless i got lied to, which i doubt. i want to stay for sure, i really like Ford ...but dangit man.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Which one*

Which V8? 4.6 or 5.4?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

V8 5.4


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

02 F150 5.4L with 194K I've had it happen to me twice. Once at 160K and then at 190K. I thought it did it again last mth but I think it might have been bad gas from RacTrac. Ran 2 bottle of Techron thru it and now it's runnning fine---knock on wood.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine smelled like gas real bad this time, it hasnt at all the previous two. I am glad i just dropped my daughter off at school, because I was afraid it was going to catch fire. I was about a 1/4 mile from work and wasnt about to stop till I got there.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

When it blows a plug, does the plug take the threads out of the head? Then you have to install a helicoil or timesert? Or how did you fix the plug hole to put a new plug in it?

Yea I heard about this happening to fords. :hairout:


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, the threads come out with the plug. I have had heli coil put in each time. This time it blew one that already a heli coil put in.....i I think it may have busted a fuel line as well because there is gas sprayed everywhere. I love it, especially since my wifes jeep is in the shop right now as well. If it wasnt so cold I'd just go buy a moped.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Holy cow, see if you can find that cut fuel line and if its a hard line you can cut it and splice it with rubber fuel line and hose clamps.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

So what can someone do that has an '05 4.6L with 67K miles to prevent this from happening to them?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

After looking on the net yesterday I think that ford has taken measures to fix the problem. I dont know why mine does this. Between everyone in my family, and friends, I know 5 people that have the same engine and I am the only one with this problem. But the other ones don't have near the miles mine does. Seems like ford fixed it in '03.


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

yes it can be repaired a second time . i have access to prototype tool and inserts. new tool not avalible until june. hope this helps you.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Good deal. I am about to drive over and talk to the mechanic right now.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

well the mechanic said, 'that cant be fixed,' but the secretary said that she had one in a few months ago that they had to take the head off and put in a sleeve, so i can be fixed, just cost more. YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

do #1 #2#3#4 also. hope this helps!


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish I could afford to...If I could I would just get a new head....I am thinking of getting it fixed and trading it in...


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

You are lucky you only had a gas smell. Poor design by Ford. A very common problem with that motor, but no recall? 
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/ford_spark.html

http://www.timesert.com/html/ford_sparkplug_faq.html

http://www.blownoutsparkplug.com/index.htm

Fix it then trade it in on a Chevrolet.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I was reading up on this the other day on f150.net I think it was. Someone sells a kit to repair this problem. I would do just a little research before you give up.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Shop called and said $1600 estimate to pull the head and put a sleeve in from underneath. Anyone want to buy the truck? I'll give you a 2cool $1600 discount.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Seems like it happens every 10K miles. It would be cheaper to change the plugs out every 8K miles, probably wish it was that simple.
Happened only once on my 02 at work at about 80k. I am at 221K now.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if/when Ford did something about the problem at the factory?


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

My f250 2001 ford has blown out 7 plugs. I think that the coil packs were going bad on the plugs and would miss a couple fires and gas would build up and then when it fires to much gas and blows them out. I put all new coils on and have not had any problems since..... 
Mr Sailfish


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

truck is fixed. They said either it was a cylinder that had never been heli coiled or it didnt do any more damage when it did blow out...weird. anyway now to decide to keep it and wait for number 4 cylinder to blow....or trade it in.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

I don't have a triton, but its happened to me twice on my 01. The first time i just screwed it back in. The second time it blew out my coil pack. The guy in League City gave me two options, rethread it for lots of $$$ or he could put a new plug in that he said I wouldn't be able to get out. Anyhow my truck had 110,000 at the time so I took option 2.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

So what happens if the spark plug goes bad? Mine has a ton of miles and putting a plug that wont come out scares me.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

the guy said it would be good for another 100K miles and I didn't have the cash to fork out to get it rethreaded when I guess maybe it could happen on the other plugs too???


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

it could def. happen to other plugs. did he tell you how he would put it in so that it couldn't come out?


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Yeah but I can't remember. It was over a year ago.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

I've heard that the end of the plug threads extends into the cylinder. Thus they accumlate carbon deposits. The plugs have to be removed by backing out until resistance is felt and screw back in to break the carbon. Much like using a tap. This is repeated until the plug is removed. Otherwise, the carbon can strip the aluminum threads in the head. 

Solvent may be needed to help loosen the carbon.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

the f250 5.4 triton I just sold drove me crazy with the back passenger side coilpack, plug, missing all the time. It was a bat out of heII when she was 100% but that cylinder and me had issues.. I sold it and now have the Vortec 6.0 chevy and no problems is how I cured the problem!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Roman candle in the gas tank and take a few steps back would be my solution for your problem. The only way I see it blowing a plug is the accumulation of unburnt fuel due to a bad coil pack and the blam, blows the plug when it fires. Or ford just sucks and they have defective head on the triton. 

My vote, see how quick she burns.. And get a chevy!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

davidluster said:


> Shop called and said $1600 estimate to pull the head and put a sleeve in from underneath. Anyone want to buy the truck? I'll give you a 2cool $1600 discount.


Friend on mine called a motor place today in Houston for this exact same engine. The 5.4 long block was $1550 rebuilt, with a 36 month 3 yr warranty.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

kyle2601 said:


> Roman candle in the gas tank and take a few steps back would be my solution for your problem. The only way I see it blowing a plug is the accumulation of unburnt fuel due to a bad coil pack and the blam, blows the plug when it fires. Or ford just sucks and they have defective head on the triton.
> 
> My vote, see how quick she burns.. And get a chevy!


You work cheap?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

A boat ramp works wonders! Oops, did I say that out loud


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Should I unhook the boat first?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## hayduke (Jan 6, 2010)

if you do not use a torque wrench and torque them over the factory specs they will blow. if you do them with a torque wrench you are fine.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Be glad you don't have an 04-08 5.4L like I do. The plugs break off in the cylinder head when you change them and Ford won't recall them even though it was ****-poor engineering on their part. I'm attempting to change mine next weekend. I already fabricated a home-made version of their extraction kit which they sell for $300.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

That does suck...hope it goes smooth for ya.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> Be glad you don't have an 04-08 5.4L like I do. The plugs break off in the cylinder head when you change them and Ford won't recall them even though it was ****-poor engineering on their part. I'm attempting to change mine next weekend. I already fabricated a home-made version of their extraction kit which they sell for $300.


Buddy of mine that is a mechanic says it helps a million times if you first run seafoam through, then do the plugs with the engine hot. And back the plugs out a little, then screw them back in like you would use a tap. Helps break the carbon off the plug.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> Be glad you don't have an 04-08 5.4L like I do. The plugs break off in the cylinder head when you change them and Ford won't recall them even though it was ****-poor engineering on their part. I'm attempting to change mine next weekend. I already fabricated a home-made version of their extraction kit which they sell for $300.


My work truck is a 06 with 5.4L. It is the biggest POS truck I have ever had the misfortune to deal with. Work has a fleet of over a 200 ford trucks, and the shop has had nothing but trouble with the 5.4L.


----------

